# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  ADS MANAGER ACCOUNTS DAILY BUDGET OF 6K Daily

## MrModdy

All accounts are verified
We have from USA and UK and FR

Price: $190 for 6k daily limit


Instant Delivery After Purchase.
24×7 Customers Support.
Refund Available for 2 Weeks.
Accessible from any country.
All accounts are manually created & full fresh.
Good Quality accounts.

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------

